# Wir brauchen Hilfe! Stand Gentoo e.V. Dezember 2014

## cryptosteve

Moin,

vielleicht liest hier ja noch der eine oder andere mit und/oder hat etwas zum Thema zu sagen:

http://blog.hartwork.org/?p=2540

Gibt es überhaupt noch aktive Vereinsmitglieder in den Reihen der Forenuser?

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin zwar kein aktives Mitglied, würde aber wohl auch etwas machen wollen.

Ähm .. glaubt ihr wirklich, es gibt auf dieser Welt einen Rechtsanwalt, der Gentoo nutzt?

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Ähm .. glaubt ihr wirklich, es gibt auf dieser Welt einen Rechtsanwalt, der Gentoo nutzt?

 

"Ihr"? Ich glaube, der Blogartikel ist ein alleiniges Projekt von Sebastian Pipping. 

Der Verein hat sowohl nach innen als auch nach außen kennen nennenswerten Context geliefert. Und der Inhalt des Blogbeitrags hat es nichtmal in die eV-internen Mailinglisten geschafft (weder vorher, noch jetzt im Nachhinein). der eV-IRC ist ebenfalls über Jahre hinweg tot.

Wenn man also wirklich nochmal alle Kräfte bündeln wollte, dann hätte man das nicht unbedingt in einem Blog eines Vorstandsmitglieds machen sollen, sollen in den Mailinglisten und - ganz wichtig - hier im Forum.

Ich hätte mich gefreut, dem eV wieder mehr Schwung verleihen zu können, hab aber irgendwie nie einen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen, sondern bin immer nur informationslos nebenher gelaufen.

----------

## Fijoldar

Schön wäre auch, wenn die Hompage (www.gentoo.de) mal wieder etwas mehr Zuneigung bekommen würde. Das wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang und aus meiner Sicht eine der wichtigeren Dinge. Damit könnte man nach außen zumindest den Eindruck erwecken, dass der eV nicht komplett tot ist.

----------

## cryptosteve

Klar wäre das schön. Aber es muss halt auch jemand machen. 

Im Prinzip müsste man erstmal Leute zählen und die irgendwo an zentraler Stelle zusammen ziehen (Forum, Mailingliste, IRC, oder wo auch immer). Und dann müsste man mal gucken, was mit diesen Leuten personell zu schaffen ist, wo die Prioritäten liegen und welche Projekte man ggf. lieber einstampft.

Ich hatte dazu in einer Diskussion beginnen am 26.01.2010 mal einiges angeregt, das aber anstandslos im Sande verlaufen ist. Den eV-IRC wollte ich mal beleben, habe aber trotz Anfrage kein OP bekommen und konnte so nichtmal das Topic ändern. 

Unterm Strich entwickelte sich bei mir dann das Gefühl von "die da oben tragen nur ihr Hütchen spazieren" und dann hab ich's auch nicht weiter verfolgt ...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Moin,

auch wenn es ein wenig OT ist:

Die deutsche Gentoo Seite sollte mal ein Update erhalten...

Ansonsten wäre vielleicht sogar ein Verzicht auf die Homepage besser, als sie vor sich herdümpeln zu lassen.

Eine veraltete, vor sich herdümpelnde Homepage schadet mehr als sie Nutzen bringt.   :Confused: 

LG

----------

## Josef.95

metal1ty,

hm nein, warum? Sollte man nun auch alle älteren Bücher verbrennen?

Es wird doch in der Doku meist deutlich mit Link drauf hingewiesen wenn eine aktuellere Version verfügbar ist.

Ich würde es nicht gut finden wenn bisherige gute Dokumentation einfach vernichtet wird, oder nicht mehr zugänglich wäre.

----------

## a3li

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die deutsche Gentoo Seite sollte mal ein Update erhalten...
> 
> Ansonsten wäre vielleicht sogar ein Verzicht auf die Homepage besser, als sie vor sich herdümpeln zu lassen.
> ...

 

Ja, neue Seite. Nachdem Handbuch und große Teile der Doku aufs Wiki umgezogen sind, bringt das aktuelle Konzept nichts mehr, einfach */de/* von gentoo.org zu übernehmen.

Darum: https://github.com/gentoo-ev/www.gentoo.de

Zum Test auf http://www2.gentoo.de/ (muss ich noch manuell aktualisieren aktuell)

Her mit euren Vorschlägen, am besten als pull requests. Seite lokal testen geht sehr einfach mit jekyll (emerge jekyll).

Was halt wirklich wichtig wäre, ist, langfristig Beiträge zu bekommen. Wenn ihr Lust habt, hier is eure Chance.

----------

## dekoding

Die Seite Sieht schon sehr schön aus, Was noch viel arbeit ist ist die Übersetzung, da die meisten Dokus noch auf English ist.

Was ich mich Frage ist ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt eine online Überweisung als spende für das Projekt gut zu schreiben ? =)

----------

